# Service Action 40M3



## nkresho (Aug 8, 2010)

We got a letter that we need to visit the dealer to replace "coupling rod nuts" and maybe an AC drain tube.

Haven't scheduled yet, but they're quoting an hour.

Service Action 40M3


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

I got the same. Will bring in w/ 5k service as well as update the software 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

what software update are you referring to?


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

No letter here in Canada yet. Also curious if software update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianJetta2.0T (Sep 14, 2006)

Got the letter this week (in Canada). I will also wait a little to do the first service at the same time + fix the headunit (1 full lcd line is blank)


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

CanadianJetta2.0T said:


> Got the letter this week (in Canada). I will also wait a little to do the first service at the same time + fix the headunit (1 full lcd line is blank)


Will rush home and check the mail. Need to get the dog sled ready. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

nkresho said:


> We got a letter that we need to visit the dealer to replace "coupling rod nuts" and maybe an AC drain tube.
> 
> Haven't scheduled yet, but they're quoting an hour.
> 
> Service Action 40M3


yes i got the letter in canada
so i will get the air condition checked..
but my buddy got the gas tank letter. 
i wish i had that one instead - could explain the piss pour mileage lol


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

I got the letter as well, and am glad because I have experienced moldy smelling ac probably because he drain isn’t draining right. Also off road I can hear the loose fastener. Way to go VW on being proactive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

Got the letter earlier this week. I have an appointment for first thing on Saturday morning. Will report back if any notable occurs or is learned.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

had this done at the dealer yesterday, no mention of software updates and no noticeable changes in software.


----------



## Dubstro (Oct 21, 2017)

Dropped the Atlas off to get 40M3 completed. There was also a second recall 20AH that I wasn't aware of before. Service took care of both. Wife had to pick it up so I didn't get to talk to service advisor. Did get the service invoice below. Looks like coupling rod nuts are upper end link nuts that fasten to the struts. Anyone who has done VW suspension work will recognize these. I didn't see any mention of A/C drain tube so perhaps our Atlas didn't fall with the affected group. On the 20AH they basically added some sealant to driver's and pax sides frame on sunroof. There was also an airbag control module software update.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

Sounds like your VIN only had criteria 1 for 40M3. Criteria 2 is HVAC drain inspection. And sounds like your VIN had criteria 3 and 7 on 20AH, 3 being adding butyl to the sunroof and 7 being the airbag module flash. Also, neither of these are recalls. 40M3 is a service action and 20AH is an update. Service actions are introduced by VW without government involvement but VW seen it important enough to send a letter to owners. Updates are also introduced by VW without government involvement but a customer letter is not sent because the repairs are minor, thus why you didn't know about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

That dealership really needs to refer to these as campaigns rather than recalls. I'm sure VW wouldn't be too happy about that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f8al (Sep 19, 2014)

i got the letter in the mail last Thursday for the coupling rod nuts and the ac drain tube


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Picking my new one up this week...hope these are sorted on it. I wonder what the production date range is for this?


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

Dealers are required to performs campaigns on dealer inventory prior to sale.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlas7 (May 29, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Picking my new one up this week...hope these are sorted on it. I wonder what the production date range is for this?


They WON'T do ANYTHING till the car is delivered and you request the upgrade...I hope you did not accept the car till it is done


----------



## Daekwan (Nov 5, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> what software update are you referring to?


Can anybody answer this?


----------



## Harrybinh (Sep 21, 2017)

Daekwan said:


> Can anybody answer this?


This is for the auto light on sensor that doesn’t function properly. I.e. it turns on the light during daytime and change maps to night mode. 
“Perform module config/adaptation on central electronic J519”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

So, I dropped off my car this morning for this service action and a 10,000mile oil change. I made sure to question why we were not seeing any Pedestrian monitoring feature even though it was advertised. I just got a call from them explaining that it was taking longer because they were looking into the Pedestrian feature and are able to get the menu options but it complains when you try and enable it (which is what we have heard here). They mentioned that since I have the SEL with the other features it should have it and that maybe the module was coded wrong from the factory and they are looking into it. The only feature I ever saw mentioned that it was still being worked on (but does work) was the Park Braking. The brochure said something about that feature coming soon back when I bought it. Hope they can figure out why the Pedestrian monitoring feature isn't working.

2018 Atlas SEL


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Picked it up this morning...will see if I get the letter once all the paper work is filed etc. Not really a big deal...I usually "save up" warranty issues with new cars and do them all at once unless they are major and prevent safe use of the vehicle. Mine has a Nov. '17 build date so I wonder if these issues are build-date related


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

So the shop has had my car all day. Been back and forth on the phone with Corp trying to solve the pedestrian monitoring g "mystery". They said my PID (or some sort of number lookup) shows that my car is supposed to have the feature but they havent been able to solve it. Can get the menu to show but errors when you try and enable it.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

jamesarm97 said:


> So the shop has had my car all day. Been back and forth on the phone with Corp trying to solve the pedestrian monitoring g "mystery". They said my PID (or some sort of number lookup) shows that my car is supposed to have the feature but they havent been able to solve it. Can get the menu to show but errors when you try and enable it.


I have to find the post- but this was discussed. When people were experimenting with VCDS, there was a menu option for pedestrian monitoring. However, (and in the owner's manual it very clearly states this), the sub-menu was integrated into the front assist menu. This was why when the many people on here tried to code it via VCDS, it was giving them errors. That menu is not linked to anything. I'm sure they integrated the two features since it would be superfluous to have separate menus. How could pedestrian monitoring even work if front assist was not active? And why would you want/need to ever turn off that sub function? It's not broken and the boneheads at Customer care are just going to have your car recoded over and over to inevitably tell you this and potentially wreck other things.


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

That is nice to know, because that is what they are doing right now, recoding. Whoever they called told them to do that. Must not work very good because I had a couple sets of people walk across the street front of me while driving slowly downtown. I'll let them know that tomorrow that I googled it


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

When I asked VW Canada about this it was confirmed that it is part of a front assist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

juched said:


> When I asked VW Canada about this it was confirmed that it is part of a front assist.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah like I said it was printed clearly in the owner's manual. I felt like a jerk when I was incessantly telling VW and the dealer that it did not have the feature activated until I was shown up in the manual where it clearly states pedestrian detection is part of front assist and is activated/deactivated when you check/uncheck the front assist menu box.

Why VWofA does not know this when they wrote the manual is beyond embarrassing..


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ice4life said:


> ....Why VWofA does not know this when they wrote the manual is beyond embarrassing..


Isn't the customer too stupid to read the OM the problem here? The person answering the phone at customer assist should have to read the OM for the customer.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Yeah like I said it was printed clearly in the owner's manual. I felt like a jerk when I was incessantly telling VW and the dealer that it did not have the feature activated until I was shown up in the manual where it clearly states pedestrian detection is part of front assist and is activated/deactivated when you check/uncheck the front assist menu box.
> 
> Why VWofA does not know this when they wrote the manual is beyond embarrassing..


I’m really hoping we get an updated manual at some point free of charge because there’s a lot of mistakes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

0macman0 said:


> I’m really hoping we get an updated manual at some point free of charge because there’s a lot of mistakes....


What mistakes?


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I felt stupid also but at least now my local service shop knows. They kind of explained the same thing after keeping the car overnight to recode and I assume they were finally told after a day of them going back and forth with vwofa


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

I have been looking at my manual everyday since we got it last week...each thing I want to learn about I hit the manual (pick a few/day)....it's quite good and answers lots of questions. Oh yeah, and VWVortex too!


----------



## jamesarm97 (Nov 4, 2017)

I should go over the manual more often. It took me about three months to stumble across the fog light switch . I find the parking screen icons confusing. Like the Yellow highlighted brake and speaker. I would think if it is highlighted it is active but I’m pretty sure that means they are disabled. Thy could have made that more clearer on the icons I think.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Basically, anything I get in and can't figure out/have a question - manual.


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Picked it up this morning...will see if I get the letter once all the paper work is filed etc. Not really a big deal...I usually "save up" warranty issues with new cars and do them all at once unless they are major and prevent safe use of the vehicle. Mine has a Nov. '17 build date so I wonder if these issues are build-date related


I have an 10/17 build date and have not received a letter yet. I did have two quality issues so far. Loose rear axle bolts and defective rear shocks. Neither were known items to VW but I have heard others are starting to see these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

jamesarm97 said:


> ....Thy could have made that more clearer on the icons I think.


How? The whole point is to not use words. And what fool owner wouldn't just read the OM?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> ......Neither were known items to VW.....


According to whom?


----------



## wazubian (Oct 16, 2011)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> I have an 10/17 build date and have not received a letter yet. I did have two quality issues so far. Loose rear axle bolts and defective rear shocks. Neither were known items to VW but I have heard others are starting to see these.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These kinds of first year issues worry me...would like to buy now, but will probably wait till summer


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

wazubian said:


> These kinds of first year issues worry me...would like to buy now, but will probably wait till summer


Mine was just repurchased under Colorado State lemon law. I had nothing but issues. Avoid it if you're on the fence because their dealer network is only as good as the support it gets and corporate cannot support this vehicle properly be it parts availability or knowledge on how to fix issues.


----------



## juched (Nov 12, 2004)

ice4life said:


> Mine was just repurchased under Colorado State lemon law. I had nothing but issues. Avoid it if you're on the fence because their dealer network is only as good as the support it gets and corporate cannot support this vehicle properly be it parts availability or knowledge on how to fix issues.


Sorry to hear that. I know you have been working with issues for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Mine was just repurchased under Colorado State lemon law. I had nothing but issues. Avoid it if you're on the fence because their dealer network is only as good as the support it gets and corporate cannot support this vehicle properly be it parts availability or knowledge on how to fix issues.


Remind me what issues you were having with it again?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> Remind me what issues you were having with it again?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They bought it back over the digital cockpit issues. First diesel dash, then pixelated dash, then all hell broke loose. 

There was also the auto start stop error which was the alternator and the AC pass seat which was hitting the wiring harness.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> They bought it back over the digital cockpit issues. First diesel dash, then pixelated dash, then all hell broke loose.
> 
> There was also the auto start stop error which was the alternator and the AC pass seat which was hitting the wiring harness.


Dang I’m sorry to hear that. What are you leaning towards now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> Dang I’m sorry to hear that. What are you leaning towards now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought an s90 t6 inscription (supercharged and turbocharged) 

Climate Pkg
Vision Pkg
Convenience Pkg

Metallic Paint
Graphical HUD
Bowers and wilkins stereo with CD
20" diamond cut wheels
Leather doors and dashboard

All weather mats
Wood key case (on the way)
Cross bars (on the way)
Window tint

Beautiful car and it drives hands free (drive pilot).


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> 0macman0 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang I’m sorry to hear that. What are you leaning towards now?
> ...


 Nice new ride Ice4life. I was considering a s90 to repace my 10 year old A4 3.2L. I wondered what ended happening with all the issues you were having.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yul-Sav said:


> Nice new ride Ice4life. I was considering a s90 to repace my 10 year old A4 3.2L. I wondered what ended happening with all the issues you were having.


Yeah- The biggest problem this go-around with VW was not the actual car- It was their supply chain issues, and improper service training which ultimately hurt them. I have had other VWs with problems before, but this one takes the cake. And of course they try to exacerbate every single possible option at the owner's time expense before they give into what they should do in the first place. In the end it was the digital cockpit which caused them to buy the car back. It was in the shop 40 consecutive business days at the longest of the three visits. When they replaced the backordered cockpit, the cars coding system/ecm failed. Fix after fix caused them to experiment with things like my abs braking module which ultimately failed causing my brakes to go out. 

In the end, "concerns were still present" after the quality regional rep from herndon flew out and experimented on my fiber optic system in the car. I was already well within my rights to have the car lemon-lawed given CO is 30 non-consecutive business days, but VW didn't give up there! They insisted on trying a few more things. 9 total attempts to fix it later (including a new head unit, and another new cockpit), at the point of which I had gotten an attorney (they are allowed 1 more fix after you notify them of the defect and ask for a buyback or replacement yet they did 9), they finally got it "fixed," by replacing what they called the 5F module. At this point I no longer wanted a frankenstein car with brake issues that had been literally experimented on given the service department's lack of training on the cockpit.

Customer care was a Nightmare! They really don't know the first thing about a VW let alone fixing a consumer's problem. When I got to the correct department after asking multiple times and then having to write a letter to finally get "escalated," it was a very different experience. The e-mails stopped having grammatical errors without care, the responses were less cut and paste, and more personal. They also had answers to my questions other than "I will get back to you in 5-7 business days with an answer," which is crazy how each time something came up it was 5-7 business days. 

Three months later, they finally bought it back, and customer resolution and retention was mortified with what customer care put me through for months on end when I repeatedly asked to get to the correct department given my concerns and the situational factors (5th VW in 6 years, most expensive model and trim, the car was brand new with only 775 driven miles, just went through dieselgate with the touareg). Maybe I am just a schmuck to customer care, but I don't know how many times I had to emphasize that my future with VW was conditional on them doing the right thing given the situational factors, and unfortunately they did not do the right thing without being forced. As a result of my horrid customer care experience, I let them know that I couldn't even consider a replacement (not that there were any anyway) because I could not trust having to go through the same exact thing again and have to deal with the terrible customer care staff. This was all documented and there was a guarantee that the customer care advocate would be "internally evaluated" given some of the atrocities I showed them- rightfully so.

Anyway that is everything in a nutshell. I am very disappointed in VW for dragging this situation out and causing me to be without a car for as long as they did. I get that there are a lot of people with VW issues on a daily basis. I just don't get how they are not better by now at differentiating serious issues from not. Onto bigger and better things!


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Bought an s90 t6 inscription (supercharged and turbocharged)
> 
> Climate Pkg
> Vision Pkg
> ...


Nice wheels... But I can't stop thinking about how much that looks like an A8L 




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yul-Sav (Aug 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Yul-Sav said:
> 
> 
> > Nice new ride Ice4life. I was considering a s90 to repace my 10 year old A4 3.2L. I wondered what ended happening with all the issues you were having.
> ...


 WOW! Hopefully you didn't incur too much financial loss. It appears nowadays you only get the attention of big Corp when you lawyer up. The customer care representative I dealt with was good but I was probably one of the first atlases on the road with issues... Knocking on wood for nothing else to happen to mine.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Yul-Sav said:


> WOW! Hopefully you didn't incur too much financial loss. It appears nowadays you only get the attention of big Corp when you lawyer up. The customer care representative I dealt with was good but I was probably one of the first atlases on the road with issues... Knocking on wood for nothing else to happen to mine.


There was zero loss. They more than reimbursed me when it was all said and done.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> Nice wheels... But I can't stop thinking about how much that looks like an A8L


Idk- I guess I see it, but when I look at the chrome window trims, I see a big difference in the lines of each car. The A8L looks long and bloated to me whereas the S90 looks executive and mature.



















The S90 is truly a spectacular car. It makes even the arteon look like a civic.


----------

